# Chipmunk



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

How do I get a highly elusive chipmunk out of the house? I don't want to kill it but I need it out.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Find where it's coming from and seal it good. If a chipmunk fits, think what else could fit too (lot of bugs, snakes, mice etc). 

They are fast buggers, but tend to go for the nearest exit, so open a door and chase it out. Feed it peanuts outside every day, he'll get used to getting food at that same spot all the time and might be less reluctant to try going in the house. Tamed chipmunks are awesome to have around, they are fun... and they eat bugs.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

One went into my basement when I had the door open
I put a board going back up the outside steps
I then used music, noise, firecrackers to convince him to leave
I used boxes to slowly close off the basement & force him into the area by the door

Is he in the house..basement etc ?


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

they sell Have-a-heart traps for small animals. I'd let you borrow my cat but you already said you don't want to hurt the little guy.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Got him, he was living here for a few days as evidenced by my apples. I had no idea where he was though.
I set up the Havahart trap and at 6 this morning I was awoken by snap of it. I drove him up to the Middlesex Fells at the end of the street.


----------



## sandal82 (Jul 11, 2010)

Clutchcargo said:


> Got him, he was living here for a few days as evidenced by my apples. I had no idea where he was though.
> I set up the Havahart trap and at 6 this morning I was awoken by snap of it. I drove him up to the Middlesex Fells at the end of the street.



to the end of the street...? not your street i hope:laughing: cause he will surely be back.. make sure you close up where he was getting in, because if he dont come back, another one will and it WILL find that hole..:thumbup:


----------

